# Tom Bakers SCA !



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

Here are some new pics from Tom Bakers SCA with all of his new tracks. Tom asked me to post these pics for him. Tom is very passionate about T-Jets and modeling , his venue is a great place for T-Jet racing!


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

So that's what tjet heaven looks like. That figure eight must be a blast.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

WOW...T-Jet Racers Heaven, along with a Tour of the Skunk Works, AWESOME :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Great Digs!*

Oh man... 

... look at Tom's work bench...?!?

So neat and organized. 

That's just wrong!


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

Ya guys Toms place is a great place to hangout and race. If your ever in the Peoria Il area contact him and run some laps.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

those are some nice traks ! and i,m with b hall the bench is outta place needs to be piled with start n stop project builds. i think there was a slotcave thread some are opperating rooms and others (like mine ) are train wreks. but we get it done some how


----------



## dnybsbl (Jan 20, 2010)

All i can say is...WOW! Very nice!


----------

